# 18650



## andro (23/11/16)

what is the most mha i can find in a battery at the moment if i dont care much about amp? ( not for a mod but a power bank , to power my mods when not close to a plug )


----------



## RichJB (23/11/16)

10A 18650s can apparently squeeze out 3500mAh at a pinch. At least, that is what they advertise. According to Mooch's table, the following types are all 3500mAh:

AOSO Brown 10A (listed 25A)
Conflict Green Top 10A (listed 40A)
Efest Purple 12A (listed 20A)
ESYB Green 12A
LG MJ1 10A
MXJO Yellow 11A (listed 20A)
VRK 10A

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## PsyCLown (23/11/16)

andro said:


> what is the most mha i can find in a battery at the moment if i dont care much about amp? ( not for a mod but a power bank , to power my mods when not close to a plug )


Personally, I'd rather carry around spare set of batteries as opposed to a power bank to charge a mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (23/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Personally, I'd rather carry around spare set of batteries as opposed to a power bank to charge a mod.


I carry normally 3 mods with me outside the house so not real need for more batteries. This question is more because im a geek and i love gadgets

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Warlock (23/11/16)

@andro Why not build your power bank using 26650 batteries. They don't cost much more than 18650's and the store way more mAh than the 18650's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (23/11/16)

Wanna get one of those tomo battery charger/power bank. Lookreally cool


----------

